# implantation bleeding the day period is due?



## junemomma09

Is it possible to have implantation bleeding the day your period is due? Early in the afternoon today I had some pink streaked with a bit of brown as well in a gooey discharge, sorry if tmi. So I thought it was af as today was whn it was due. I used a tampon but like 5 hours later when I went to use the bathroom, there was barely anything on it. Just a few spots of brown. 
Since I had my iud removed in August my cycles have been 25 days exactly every month. OH and I had unprotected sex a few times before I was in my fertile period. I'm wondering if I couldve ovulated early. Just a little worried. Right now isn't the right time. The only "symptom" I've had is peeing frequently. That's it! 

Any advice would be great!


----------



## HopeBabySoon

I'm no expert, but I hear anything is possible. Hope everything works out the way you want.


----------



## Oobies

If the only time you had unprotected sex was before your expected fertile period, and you did ov early and caught it, chances are implantaion would have already happened. 
Implantaion usually occurs 6-12 days after ov.
You're period can start anywhere between 10-14 days after ov (sometimes ever earlier, or even later) depending on you luteal phase (period between ov and af)

However, if you had sex later in the month, say after your expected fertile period, and by chance had ov'd later than expected, (which would mean that your luteal phase started later), if you caught the egg, then it could be implant.

But going by my own personal experiance, there is the chance that for some reason your period is just starting slower than usual (mine used to start full pelt medium flow first day, but for the past 3 months it's been really light for the first 2-5 days then would last another 5-7 days after >.<)

But everyone is differant. Hopefully that gives you some insight, good luck!


----------



## junemomma09

Thanks ladies! I know it must sound so silly. I get so nervous. As much as I want another baby, right now we absolutely cannot do it. 

I had a little bit more spotting late last night, so I think you're right. Af is being a brat and starting very slowly. If rather it just come and be over with. Ugh!


----------



## Oobies

lol, I feel ya sweetie...it's so frustrating when it takes it's time!

Worse for me is the fact that it'll start slow, then get medium for a day, then trickle off to really light, sometimes not there at all, then when I least expect it, it will suddenly rush on with heavy flow, then trickle off again, then come back medium...I can never be truely sure when it's over >.<


----------



## junemomma09

Lol I know I hate that. Well af definitely came and decided since I was complaining so much I would have the worse period ever this month! Ugh


----------



## odd_socks

*i had the same (only with the injection) sounds normal but if ur worried ask ur doctor/nurse *


----------

